# Citizenship inquiries



## ibra1992 (Feb 5, 2017)

hello all, 

I am a non-EU national married to a german citizen, I was reading that if I want to apply

for the german citizenship, i need to reannounce my former one. 

is there any exception to this condition since I have a property back home that i will loose 

if I do so.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

As far as I know, the only exception to that rule is for citizens of another EU country or Switzerland. One reason there are many long-time Turkish nationals living in Germany is that they would lose their inheritance rights back in Turkey if they renounced to become German nationals.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

ibra1992 said:


> hello all,
> 
> I am a non-EU national married to a german citizen, I was reading that if I want to apply
> 
> ...


Make an appointment with your local Einbürgerungsbehörde and get their advice on your situation.

Getting permission to not renounce is very rare.


----------



## *Sunshine* (Mar 13, 2016)

ibra1992 said:


> hello all,
> 
> I am a non-EU national married to a german citizen, I was reading that if I want to apply
> 
> ...


Lebanese citizens are not required to give up their citizenship due to §12 Abs 1 Nr. 2 StAG. See 12.1.2.2 of the Vorläufige Anwendungshinweise from the BMI for more info.


----------

